
Viewpoint – Toward a Computer for Visual Thinkers (1988) - ash
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G0r7jL3xl8
======
ash
Here's more context about the demo:

[http://www.scottkim.com.previewc40.carrierzone.com/viewpoint...](http://www.scottkim.com.previewc40.carrierzone.com/viewpoint/)

